# your cob x warmblood pics!



## classic_astra (11 June 2009)

my mare has just been scanned in foal to zesiro and she is welsh d x irish cob, im just wondering if anyone else has he same kind of cross and how the foals turned out?!


----------



## cafargnon (11 June 2009)

hi i have a 3 year old welsh section d x dutch warmblood

she has big paces and a massive jump, currently standing 14.2 should mature around 15hh

Ive just backed her and although she wasnt the easiest and could get very worried about the silliest things, its obvious she will be something special with alot of work. her dam has never produced a jumping pony with talent like this so we will be using this cross mroe often











good luck with yours


----------



## casey2312 (11 June 2009)

My boy is 1/4 welsh and 3/4 warmblood. He is the Bay in my signature pic.


----------



## eventrider23 (11 June 2009)

I have a yearling who is out of a coloured Welsh dx cob and by a Holstein stallion


----------



## zaraanne (11 June 2009)

Soz, don't have any picks as he's a friend's horse...

He's Welsh D X Warmblood, 3 yrs, looks like he'll make about 15.1 at most, but he has the bigger movement assosiated with warmblood, as well as his head, and legs looking distinctly finer than a section D. 
I personally think it's a lovely cross, and I think the boy on our yard would make a lovely small showhunter / or competitive teenagers horse.


----------



## The Original Kao (11 June 2009)

Mine is out of a cob x warmblood mare. Sire unknown  
	
	
		
		
	


	






http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=113826&amp;id=548126203&amp;l=dd5fac46c7

I don't have recent pics on photo bucket just now  
	
	
		
		
	


	




She's just turned 2 and is around 14.3hh just now


----------



## magic104 (11 June 2009)

With mum a WelshxQH his sire was a Trak





And now


----------



## Clodagh (11 June 2009)

I like him Magic104, what a lovely boy.


----------



## classic_astra (11 June 2009)

well this is my mare she is 14.1 and has lots of feather but when you take them off her legs arent that chunky 

with feathers







without!







and the stallion is zesiro

http://www.willowstud.co.uk/


----------



## The Original Kao (11 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I like him Magic104, what a lovely boy. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto, very nice lad


----------



## legend (11 June 2009)

I've got a 2 year old welsh d x dutch wb, this is not the greatest picture from him at about 21 months





He's just turned 2 and is just scraping 15hh, I'm hoping he'll make 15.3-16h


----------



## magic104 (11 June 2009)

He is very relaxed!!  I think Prince was about 15hh at 2 &amp; he is a good 15.3hh at the moment.  He is still bum high so we hope he will reach 16hh.  There is hope for your boy especially as both breeds mature late &amp; all the ones I have known have not finished until about 5/6yrs.


----------



## legend (11 June 2009)

I hadn't noticed that, oops!
That's really helpful about his height, thank you, I shall keep my fingers crossed!


----------

